# anyone with a PPQ?



## Tac151

Just curious if you have one, how are you liking it. Any issues with it? Any regrets buying it? Been looking into them quite a bit lately and as long as it feels right to me, I think I'm going to try and find one (last 3 dealers I called didn't have any in stock in the. 40 cal).


----------



## Tuefelhunden

I don't own one yet but am equally impressed by what I've heard, read and felt in my own hand. Trigger is amazing and the ergos, balance and weight are all excellent. All accounts I have read so far of actual owners have been very positive. A few people have commented on stout recoil even out of the 9mm but in that size of platform I can't imagine it being a problem. Not crazy about the look of the grip texturing on it but definately not a highly important factor in my book as it is functional. I'd say it's safe to say that for a factory stock striker fired piece it has the best (light and smooth) trigger available. Hasn't been out all that long but I'd say it is a reasonably safe bet with a lot of up sides. If you get one let us know how it runs.


----------



## legallyarmed

Me 2. I thought I was going to get a HK P30 for my next gun but I have read other forums and people like the PPQ over them.


----------



## legallyarmed

PPQ - WaltherForums


----------



## swampcrawler

My friend just got one. I shot it today. It feels amazing even in my larger hands, and the absolute most amazing trigger pull and reset I have personaly ever felt in a striker fired weapon. Its better than the single action pull on my beloved hk45. Not to mention being realy, realy accurate. I love it. Buy one.


----------



## legallyarmed

Has anyone shot the 9mm and the 40? I can't decide which ppq model to get.


----------



## TheWombat

I have a PPQ and have put close to 1500 rounds through it now. It is a great firearm and I personally rate it over the Glock and P30 (however each to their own). I have one in 9mm, and my perspective is that it suits 9mm very well. I think in .40cal it will not be such a good match and would not recommend it.

I've posted my initial feedback on the NJGunForum website on this post

*Pros (personal perspective):*
Great ergonomics
Very good trigger for a striker fired pistol with a nice short reset
So far able to handle many different types of FMJs and Gold Dot HPs without any issues
Fully ambi controls
Comparatively cheap - now able to be found for $490 to $530 on Internet without too much difficulty
Comes with 2 magazines and a magazine loader

*Cons (personal perspective):*
Loaded chamber indicator is pretty useless
Limited number of holsters - although is beginning to now increase
Limited options for sights - although P99 sights work fine

*TBC:*
Some people may not like the magazine release as it is not a push button. I prefer the PPQ release however it can be challenging when switching between different firearms.
While it comes with interchangeable backstraps a retaining pin needs to be removed to switch them - not a real issue as how often do you switch backstraps??

hth

TheWombat


----------



## phatspeed7x

I'm seriously thinking of trading my Glock 19 for one of these, just because I'm a left handed shooter, and I think it will just be easier to use. 

Thoughts?


----------



## TheWombat

Definitely worth considering..

Walther PPQ - YouTube

Apart from possibly the magazine release, I think most Glock 19 owners would like the PPQ. Which people prefer is more a personal perspective. The Glock has the benefit of many more aftermarket parts e.g. holsters, sights, magazines etc.

I have close to 2000 rounds through my PPQ now and it is still going great.



TheWombat


----------



## hmott

I have a ppq.40. I've put about 150 through it now and its amazing, I love it! I see no reason not to go with the .40 if you want it. Recoil doesn't feel much different to me over the g17 but it shoots MUCH nicer.

You can find both for 496 at Guns for Sale | Firearms for Sale Online with Free Shipping I picked mine up from them last weekend. Anyway, all the reviews are on the money.. great gun!


----------



## Charles1951

I have a PPQ in 9MM. It has quickly become my favorite over a S&W M&P and is a great compliment to my PPS. I'm a lefty so the ambi mag release is pretty important to me. But more important is that I shoot it better, more accurately than any other gun I've shot.

For those who might buy the Walther PPQ, I do *not* recommend a Fobus holster for it. One I can recommend is from PJ Holsters OWB Belt Holster | PJ Holster LLC


----------



## Higelj2

I bought the wife a PPQ 9mm dec 2011, she has put 300+ rounds thru it. She put the small backstrap on it and loves the fit and feel on the grip.....and shoots damn good with it to boot!


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741

I have the Walther PPK/s .380 the P99 9mm and the PPQ 9mm all have shot without problems the PPQ is a super good handgun in 9mm IMHO.


----------



## rifle_man

I have a PPQ love the gun best trigger I have ever used on a factory gun. only about 500 rounds down it so far but no problems at all.


----------



## Grunt

I've had my PPQ 40 for a few months now. Absolutely love it. Best gun I've owned, to include
Ruger, Glock, XDm. Very accurate. Installed Trijicon nite sights Yellow rear / Green front (WP01Y ).
Currently, they are in short supply, due to demand, especially in 40, it seems. Worth the wait,
if necessary, IMO. Aftermarket parts are playing catch-up right now, but it's happening.
Suggest you check out the Walther Forum. There's a wealth of good info there.
Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## cnewcomer

I love the mag release. It's so natural compared to the traditional button! I can't imagine anyone not liking it, unless it's just too different from their other pistols (those that desire similar controls across all their pistols). It just makes so much more sense to me to be able to drop your trigger finger down on the lever. It's fast and intuitive and doesn't make you reach for a grip 'button' style mag release with your thumb. It's brilliant!


----------



## CHMajor

I just ordered the PPQ yesterday, and the sales person told me it only comes with one mag. I was confused. So I called Walther. Only the first edditions come with 2 mags and the mag loader. So I was really bummed. You guys got lucky!


----------



## gr8t1dini

The first PPQ I fired was a 9mm. I liked it so much I bought one in .40cal since I already had a lot of 40s&w ammo. I wish it had night sights though. I carry it around the house since it's so light.


----------



## draak

After buying my 9 mm PPQ, Went to the range several times, trying each of the back straps for size. Ended up using the one that came on it out of the box. I can shoot more accuratly with the PPQ than any other Auto I own. I now use it as my primary carry pistol. I have an advantage in that I have been a leather hobbist for the past 40 years. So I was able to make a holster that not only was a great fit to the gun but was comfortable on me. Great pistol and my favorite.
AS a side note. Today is my birthday and I am 14 years old. That is when you write down your age, useing two 7'S side by side.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3

I'd really like to shoot one of these guns.

I hear nothing but good things about it.

:smt1099


----------



## CHMajor

I must say after getting my PPQ I do love it. Its to big for me to use as a carry gun daily, being female. But its very nice to shoot at the range. groupings are nice together. So far no problems with it what so ever.


----------



## DSL

Yes - had it about six months. shoots accurately. lately having trouble with it not firing. will fire if slide is moved back about 3/8 inch. not evey time but once in awhile. Can't figue it out. happens with both factory and reloads


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741

Tuefelhunden said:


> I don't own one yet but am equally impressed by what I've heard, read and felt in my own hand. Trigger is amazing and the ergos, balance and weight are all excellent. All accounts I have read so far of actual owners have been very positive. A few people have commented on stout recoil even out of the 9mm but in that size of platform I can't imagine it being a problem. Not crazy about the look of the grip texturing on it but definately not a highly important factor in my book as it is functional. I'd say it's safe to say that for a factory stock striker fired piece it has the best (light and smooth) trigger available. Hasn't been out all that long but I'd say it is a reasonably safe bet with a lot of up sides. If you get one let us know how it runs.


I have the PPQ in 9mm and installed the SprinCo Reduced recoil duel recoilspring Assy. and I feel it really helps reduce the muzzle flip and controls the recoil snap. Sprinco USA -- Recoil Reducers


----------

